# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Linker teelbal groter en harder

## ravy

hallo,

mijn vriend heeft rare bobbles in zijn zak boven zijn teel bal aan de linkerkant.
nu bij de dokter langs geweest en zij voelde ook een verschil in grote.
niet ernstig natuurlijk komt vaker voor maar hij is ook wat harder.
nu heeft hij een verwijzing voor een eggo as maandag.
hij heeft al enige tijd vage rug klachten onder rug.
maar nu ik hier aan t speuren ben lees ik dat dit ook wel eens voor komt bij teelbal kanker. maak me een beetje zorgen.. heeft iemand ervaring??

groetjes...

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Vervelend voor je vriend, ik heb hier helaas geen ervaring mee, maar heb wel wat posts gevonden van leden, waar je misschien iets nuttigs in zou kunnen vinden. 
Het betreft deze posts: 

http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=10052

En deze gaat over kanker in de teelbal: 
http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=199

Hoop dat je hier iets van informatie uit kan halen, overigens zijn dr nog veel meer posts over dit soort problemen, misschien kun je zelf iets vinden als je het mannentopic een beetje doorkijkt over de verschillende blz's  :Wink: 

Succes!

----------


## ravy

haai bedankt voor de link en voor het verplatsen naar de juiste afdeling..
ik had alles al door genomen en wel drie x ook ofzo..
echt erg handig dit forum al is ieders kwaal weer anders

groetjes

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi, 

Geen probleem hoor  :Wink:  En goed dat je alles al hebt doorgenomen, hoop dat er meerdere mensen zijn die een vergelijkbaar iets hebben meegemaakt, en je nog wat tips kunnen geven, wens jullie iig veel succes maandag met de Echo! En laat even weten of er iets uitgekomen is!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## ravy

nou een opluchting voor ons hij heeft alleen een spatader in zijn zak
en zijn linkerbal is verder prima in orde.
dus dat hij groter is is ook niet erg..

bedankt voor al t mee leven
groetjes

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Ravy!

Dat is nog eens goed nieuws! Een spatader kan niet zoveel kwaad dus erg mooi!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## ravy

ja fijn he..
zo een spat ader is niet erg nee.
t zou alleen op langerterijn de kans op zwangerschap
kunnen verkleinen maar das ook niet erg want wij hebben er al twee haha
en dat is genoeg voor ons.

thanks liefs

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Ravy,

Ben toch blij dat dit geen consequenties gaat hebben voor de toekomst, zoals je al zei, als je zelf al 2 kids hebt en toch niet staat te springen om een 3e, zie ook ik idd geen problemen!

Liefs Sylvia

----------


## gerard1977

Hoi, 
Het is inderdaad de balzak spatader. De balzak spatader kan ervoor zorgen dat de man verminderde vruchtbaarheid heeft. De kans op zwangerschap wordt dus minder. Je kunt hier verder lezen over de *balzak spatader*
http://mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl/...-spatader.html

----------

